# Newsletter "Abonnements"



## opfernicht (4 Dezember 2007)

Hoffentlich bin ich hier richtig.  Ich habe folgendes per email bekommen:

"bei Überprüfung der Zahlungseingänge haben wir festgestellt, daß Ihr Beitrag noch aussteht. Wir bitten Sie, den Halbjahresbeitrag von 360,- € umgehend zu begleichen.

"Sie haben am 21.10.2007 um 15.38.50 Uhr unter  RN 172.18.6.69 den Trend Investor zum kostenlosen Test bestellt. Da innerhalb der 30 Tage keine gegenteilige Mitteilung erfolgt ist, ging mitTestende zum 21.11.2007 der Bezug rechtsverbindlich in ein Halbjahresabo über.  

"Sie erhalten nun den Trend Investor vom 22.11.2007 bis 21.5.2008 um 360,- .Wöchentlich zeigt Ihnen der Trend Investor attraktive Anlageinvestments im Bereich der Fonds, Investmentzertifikate und Turbozertifikate auf. Wie bisher erhalten Sie jeweils am Montag die aktuelle Ausgabe per Email.  Außerdem stehe ich für Fragen jederzeit per Mail  zur Verfügung."

Die angegebene Nummer ist nicht meine primäre IP-Adresse, und ich weiss nicht, was es sein soll.  Sie haben offensichlich meine Name und Email-Adresse, aber wie wollen sie beweisen, dass ich diese "Abo" getätigt habe, und dass ich keine "gegenteilige Mitteilung" geschickt habe?  Ich habe ihnen schon geantwortet dass ich niemals einen Vertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen habe, und dass ich weitere Emails von ihnen nicht achten werde, aber das hat nur den Schreiben oben gebracht.  

Was mich beunruhigt, ist das diese (österreichische) Firma (BruConsult) eine legitime Firma zu sein scheint.  Warum riskieren sie ihren Ruf mit so etwas?  Ich erwarte jetzt, dass sie irgendwie meine Post-Adresse herausbekommen, und dass ich dann das übliche von einem Inkasso-Firme in der Post bekomme.

In einem anderen Thread habe ich gelernt, dass das Beste ist, gar nichts zu machen.  Ist es hier anders?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*



opfernicht schrieb:


> Die angegebene Nummer ist nicht meine primäre IP-Adresse, und ich weiss nicht, was es sein soll.  Sie haben offensichlich meine Name und Email-Adresse, aber wie wollen sie beweisen, dass ich diese "Abo" getätigt habe,


Gar nicht. Die IP stammt aus USA.  Was den Beweiswert der Angaben betrifft: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50161


----------



## jupp11 (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*



opfernicht schrieb:


> Was mich beunruhigt, ist das diese (österreichische) Firma (BruConsult) eine legitime Firma zu sein scheint.  Warum riskieren sie ihren Ruf mit so etwas?


Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass sich jemand  mit den persönlichen Daten angemeldet hat.
 Woher er die haben könnte, müßte geklärt werden. 
Das Unternehmen ist vermutlich  selbst einem Betrug aufgesessen. 
Wenn es seriös ist, sollte es sich den  Einwänden gegenüber aufgeschlossen zeigen.


----------



## opfernicht (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*

Wie finden diese Antwort -- oder ist gar nichts besser?:

Sehr geehrte Herr X,

ich bin von jemandem unter Ihren Namen mit Email-Adresse bruconsult (at) aon.at aufgefordert worden, Geld für einen "Trend Investor" zu zahlen.  Vermutlich sind Sie selbst einem Betrug aufgesessen, weil ich niemals einen Vertrag für ein "Trend Investor" abgeschlossen habe.  Der Schreiber hat offensichtlich meinen Namen und Email-Adresse, und eine "R.N."-Nummer, was das auch immer bedeuten soll (sie ist nicht meine IP-Nummer), aber leider sind solche Informationen bekanntlich nicht schwer aus dem Internet zu bekommen.  

Der Schreiber behauptet:  

"Sie haben am 21.10.2007 um 15.38.50 Uhr unter  RN 172.18.6.69 den Trend Investor zum kostenlosen Test bestellt. Da innerhalb der 30 Tage keine gegenteilige Mitteilung erfolgt ist, ging mit Testende zum 21.11.2007 der Bezug rechtsverbindlich in ein Halbjahresabo über."

Ich habe diesen "Trend Investor" nie "bestellt" und nie bekommen.  Ich habe und hatte keine Interesse daran.  Der Schreiber muss auch wissen, dass er keine Chance hätte, das Gegenteil vor einem Gericht zu beweisen (dass ich etwas bestellt habe, oder das ich keine "gegenteilige Mitteilung" geschickt habe).  Er muss auch wissen, dass er eine negative Feststellungsanklage meinerseits damit riskiert.  Trotzdem versuchen immer wieder Leute auf dieser sehr dubiösen Art, Geld zu machen.  

Ich möchte glauben, dass Sie dagegen ein legitimes Geschäft betreiben und selber eine Interesse daran haben, dass Ihr Name nicht mit solchen dubiösen Geschäftspraktiken in Verbindung gebracht wird.  Deshalb bitte ich Sie, mir umgehend zu bestätigen, dass Sie keinerlei Zahlungsförderung gegen mich haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,


----------



## jupp11 (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*



opfernicht schrieb:


> -- oder ist gar nichts besser?:


Man sollte schon reagieren. um den Irrtum aufzuklären. Gerade bei seriösen 
Unternehmen ist dies angebracht, wovon z.Z ausgegangen wird.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*

Hm ...

Hast Du Dir die Seite schon angesehen, bei der Du Dich angemeldet haben sollst? Es gibt scheinbar keine Prüfung der eingetragenen eMail-Adresse bzw. eine eMail mit Bestätigungslink. Es kann also jeder alles eintragen, was er will.

Der Trend Investor ist ein wöchentlich erscheinendes Anlagemagazin aus dem Investor Verlag in Bonn (scheint irgendwie zu Norman Rentrop zu gehören) und scheinbar wird von BruConsult der gleiche Newsletter angeboten. Wenn es ich um ein Partnerprogramm handeln würde, dann wären die Kundendaten beim Verlag gelandet und die Mahnung würde aus Bonn kommen. Ich sehe hier einen erheblichen Klärungsbedarf, vor allem vom Absender der merkwürdigen eMail-Mahnung. Kann ich die Kopfzeilen (Header) der eMail bekommen?

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*

Die 360 € weisen eigentlich eher auf bruconsult.at.
Auf der Deutschen Seite kostet der Brief wöchentlich 19,20 €.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*

Ohne jede Eingabe kriegt man auf bruconsult.at bei click auf "gratis testen" die Bestätigung


> Form Confirmation
> Thank you for submitting the following information:
> .....


----------



## opfernicht (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Kann ich die Kopfzeilen (Header) der eMail bekommen?
> 
> Nebelwolf



Auf der beigefügten Rechnung steht:  



> Dr. [.......] Management Consulting KEG
> BruConsult
> Moos 22a, 6091 Götzens
> 
> ...



_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## opfernicht (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hm ...
> 
> Hast Du Dir die Seite schon angesehen, bei der Du Dich angemeldet haben sollst?
> 
> Nebelwolf



Ich bin jetzt auf der Seite gewesen ([noparse]www.testinvestor.at[/noparse]), wo die Abo angeboten wird.  Hier stets nichts über Kosten oder Bestellungen.  Ich will aber nicht weiter klicken, weil wer weiss, was das in Gang bringen würde.

Den Brief habe ich wie vorhin formuliert weggeschickt.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*



			
				trendinvestor.at schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Sie  innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Erhalt der ersten Testausgabe keine gegenteilige Mitteilung machen, möchten Sie den "Trend Investor" regelmäßig erhalten und nutzen. Sie erhalten dann wöchentlich per Email den "Trend Investor" sowie bei Bedarf Eilmeldungen zum Preis von 360 € je Halbjahr. Den Bezug können Sie jeweils zum halben Bezugsjahr stoppen. Eine kurze schriftliche Mitteilung genügt.


---


----------



## opfernicht (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*

Entschuldigt bitte, die Seite heisst natürlich [noparse]www.trendinvestor.at[/noparse], nicht "testinvestor.at"...


----------



## opfernicht (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn Sie innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Erhalt der ersten Testausgabe---



Danke.  Die Seite kommt mir nicht bekannt vor.  In jedem Fall können sie nicht beweisen, dass ich das Ding erhalten habe (habe ich auch nicht).


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*

Hallo Fremder!



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die 360 € weisen eigentlich eher auf bruconsult.at.
> Auf der Deutschen Seite kostet der Brief wöchentlich 19,20 €.



Ja, das ist ja das Lustige an der Geschichte! Auf der Seite von bruconsult.at finden sich verschiedene Anmeldemasken für den Newsletter. Eine Anmeldemaske liegt auf bruconsult at und eine andere, völlig anders gestaltete Maske liegt via Link erreichbar, auf investor-verlag de. Da fragt man dann auch nach Konto oder Kreditkarte. 

Die eMail ist in Innsbruck abgeschickt worden, daß paßt zum Firmensitz der BruConsult, ist also mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Fälschung. 

Ich glaube, ich muß nicht weiter erklären, was hier läuft, oder?

Nebelwolf

ps. Habe ein paar Sachen von der Seite gespeichert ...


----------



## Wembley (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*

Bezeichnend ist der Inhalt im Menüpunkt "Wissen".


----------



## opfernicht (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Newsletter "Abonnements"*

Jetzt geht die Diskussion ein paar Etagen über meinen Kopf.  Wäre dankbar, für Erklärungen...  Das weil ich neigierig bin, aber wenn das hier nicht weiter erklärbar ist, wäre ich zufrieden, wenn ich mir einfach keine Gedanken mehr darüber machen müsste.  (Das denke ich schon jetzt, aber denken und tun sind zweierlei!)


----------

